# i wish i had



## iamlelilien (Jan 21, 2007)

Are there any items of clothing that you wish you had, but no store seems to have anything like what you're looking for? Share here.

I wish I had a ruffly or layered miniskirt. Preferably black, or black with a pattern.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Jan 21, 2007)

A fifties style dress. 

Corseted waist and poufy dress!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 21, 2007)

THESE dresses in big-girl sizes.  Grrr.  I just can't bring myself to buckle down and spend more than $100 for someone to create one special for someone my size (and especially since RETAIL these gorgeous things go for $68, which for the amount of fabric and the mass-production is too much already, in my opinion).

And an XL with a 32" unstretchable waist?  PLEASE.  That's as far as they go?  That's just plain mean to those of us fat girls.  And I'm sorry, but a 3x is NOT a size 18... and THAT is not a 36" unstretchable waist, either!  (hmph.  rant over.... I want these dresses).


----------



## medusalox (Jan 21, 2007)

Leopard print that doesn't look tacky.

I know it exists, I've seen it on people, but  I cannot, for the life of me, find any!


----------



## faifai (Jan 21, 2007)

Knee-high black leather wedge boots with a black heel. Everything I find seems to be suede and has a paler heel than the boot.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 22, 2007)

A hooded cloak or a cape! I really, really, really want one!!


----------



## TeaCup (Jan 22, 2007)

Shirts that actually fit correctly.

If it fits my boobs (36 D-DD depending) is too big on my waist. If it fits my waist my boobs are smooshed!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been searching for the perfect pair of cords. I bought my favorite pair from AE four years ago, and they're wearing pretty thin...everything I find now is either too thick, too stretchy or the wrong cut.


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_A hooded cloak or a cape! I really, really, really want one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I want a black hooded cloak, too!   *


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 22, 2007)

definitely.

nice brown leather knee-length stilletto boots (can't find these anywhere)
navy fitted cropped peacoat
slouchy, but good wool, creme sweater
well-fitting black trousers w/o a tapered leg
decent black flats, with a non-rounded toe
cute hoodies...i love black for being a basic color, but for the life of me, i cannot find a cute one with details or something to make it more dressy
and
an oversized white tote that doesn't look cheap, yet doesn't cost a grip


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

ok, so I read this thread last night and I was going to post what I've been looking for but I went to sleep instead. Well, today, I found my 'wish i had' item!!!

I've always wanted a trench coat, but in a bright color and with a full skirt-ish bottom, one that would 'twirl' when I turned.
AND I FOUND IT TODAY!!! The best part? I found it at Styles For Less for 29 bucks. I just have to take it in to fix some stitching and to tailor it so it will fit me perfectly, and change the buttons (the plastic shiny black buttons it has cheapen it, IMO) I just can't believe I found it haha. Just gotta wait for a warm day or Spring.

Now, if only I could end my hunt for my perfect, shin length, fitted, hooded, ivory wool peacoat!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freaksinunif0rm* 

 
_A fifties style dress. 

Corseted waist and poufy dress!_

 
www.stopstaringclothing.com


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Sonya Adams, where is that first leopard print dress from? I love it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2007)

knee high caramel colored boots.
a soft sweater in emerald green that didn't make me itch to hell and back.
peeptoe shoes that didn't hurt my feet.


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 23, 2007)

A deep (but not burgundy) red leather shoulder bag big enough to fit my laptop, with three interior pockets, a strap to lock it in the center pocket, and an outside pocket/across the whole bag.  I have a purse like this, it's just not quite thick enough.  The straps can be held, and the bag doesn't drag along the ground, or put over my shoulder.  This makes me sigh every time I look at my crappy, little, dying, fake-croc briefcase.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bernadette, I don't know about that exact dress, but I know Dina Bar-El makes a few. Tyra Banks wore it on ANTM and Gwen Stefani wore it as well
i believe it was this one
http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...me_1904_507482


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Bernadette, I don't know about that exact dress, but I know Dina Bar-El makes a few. Tyra Banks wore it on ANTM and Gwen Stefani wore it as well
i believe it was this one
http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...me_1904_507482_

 
Thanks Jessica! $588 is way out of my price range though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah and I love it!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Sonya Adams, where is that first leopard print dress from? I love it._

 
http://www.swankysvintage.com/

$68!!! And Gwen Stefani wears lots of their stuff (or at least used to!)


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_http://www.swankysvintage.com/

$68!!! And Gwen Stefani wears lots of their stuff (or at least used to!)_

 
Thank you thank you thank you! This might be my favorite new website, so much cute stuff. This is looking like a Valentine's Day dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_THESE dresses in big-girl sizes. Grrr. I just can't bring myself to buckle down and spend more than $100 for someone to create one special for someone my size (and especially since RETAIL these gorgeous things go for $68, which for the amount of fabric and the mass-production is too much already, in my opinion).

And an XL with a 32" unstretchable waist? PLEASE. That's as far as they go? That's just plain mean to those of us fat girls. And I'm sorry, but a 3x is NOT a size 18... and THAT is not a 36" unstretchable waist, either! (hmph. rant over.... I want these dresses)._

 
TOTALLY concur.... what's THE most annoying thing too is, these are all styles which look wonderfully flattering on curvier figures. Marilyn Monroe was a slightly bigger girl after all and SHE looked fab!!!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 4, 2007)

^Marilyn Monroe would only wear a size 6/8 today.  I don't really consider that being a "bigger girl."


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Lily Pulitzer dresses with a larger bust!! 32D, 25 waist... none of her dresses fit me. 

Same applies for blouses, if I buy them too small they open up. If they're too big, they make me look a 12 yr old boy. I wish they had them with larger busts and then small waists...

Oh, and a nice dark green miltary style messanger bag that's big enough for my AP Lit textbook.


----------



## Miss Jo (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* 

 
_^Marilyn Monroe would only wear a size 6/8 today. I don't really consider that being a "bigger girl."_

 
I would have thought she was a bit bigger than that?  She had a lovely figure, I'm jealous!


----------



## Miss Jo (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats what I would like, one of those 50's style swimsuits, their so cute


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Jo* 

 
_Thats what I would like, one of those 50's style swimsuits, their so cute_

 
I would like one os those too


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 5, 2007)

Marilyn's clothes size is kind of unknown. www.snopes.com has a great article on it; basically, sizes are different now than then and her clothes were custom-made or tailored to her figure.

I wish I had:
-Wedge platform shoes in a neutral color (essentially pinks or reds or something like that). I don't care what style really.
-Long, cardigan coats that aren't going to break the bank. I don't care how unfashionable they are, they're warm.
-Cute shoes that fit. I wear between a 3.5 little girls to 5, and it's difficult to find cute shoes in a size that fits
-Good, inexpensive cotton tank tops without those shelf-bras. Shelf bras do not provide support for my breasts, wearing a bra underneath either presses my breasts strangely or reveal bra, and cutting those things out can be next to impossible


----------



## girly girl (Mar 20, 2007)

i am a lover of fashion particularly of the 50s looks


----------



## girly girl (Mar 20, 2007)

i am a lover of fashion particularly of the 50s looks


----------



## hotxpinkness (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* 

 
_^Marilyn Monroe would only wear a size 6/8 today. I don't really consider that being a "bigger girl."_

 
Actually i've heard that she wore what would be a size 2/4 today!


----------

